# firefall ?



## mauhdl (2. Juli 2013)

Hat das schon wer gespielt ist es gut?
Mfg
Mauhdl


----------



## Stueppi (3. Juli 2013)

Ich finds öde! Es gibt keinen Storyverlauf, du rennst nur rum und kümmerst dich um zufällig auftretene ereignisse wie das beschützen eines Bohrers von einem Spieler das Abwehren oder zurückerobern eines Outposts. Es wirkt noch sehr stark unausgereift und verschwendet eine ganze menge Potential.


----------



## mauhdl (10. Juli 2013)

So habs jezt auch getestet und finde es nicht so schlecht!


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (10. Juli 2013)

Gibt auch nen Sammelthread zu Firefall http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...sammelthread-firefall.html?highlight=Firefall

Ich spiels jetz schon ne ganze Weile und es macht immer noch Spaß. Obwohl ich immer noch nich so ganz durchsteige bei dem Craftingsystem. Aber das wird noch^^
Ich hätte mir auch viel lieber eine richtige Story mit vielen unterschiedlichen Quests etc. gewünscht, aber naja.. 

So der Suchti bin ich jetzt auch nich, aber für die lange Weile zwischendurch isses schon ein cooles Spiel.


----------



## draimor (10. Juli 2013)

Ich spiels auch seit heute und find es jetzt schon echt klasse auch wenn es noch einige bugs gibt und die server nicht so stabil sind


----------



## nulchking (11. Juli 2013)

Wenn wer Lust hat mal zusammen zu zocken kann man mich gerne adden: 

Darpy


----------

